
Deepmind Health - madmax108
https://deepmind.com/health
======
pgodzin
Joins IBM Watson, Flatiron Health, and I'm sure many others in trying to apply
big data to improve healthcare. Glad the attention is focused here, even
incremental improvements in matching patients to trials, diagnosis and
treatment analysis would literally be saving people's lives.

